# Mosquito Lagoon Advice...



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

It's a very hard fishery, even harder now since the last few years the ecosystem hasn't been doing well. You can go out and find 0 fish, or go out and find 200.

Since it's winter, use winter common sense. Fish won't be in the cold, they will be where the water is warm.

Beacon 42 is my favorite ramp. Don't launch from biolab, it sucks.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

The wind is gonna be tough on sunday. It looks as though it's gonna be coming from the south. I'd do some research on google earth and look for places you'll be able to get some protection from the wind. Like matty said, some places may be holding only a few fish and others might be holding a ton of fish. Trout will be holding in the shallower potholes. It can be a tough fishery. But this time of the year you run a good chance of finding massive schools of fish. Good luck


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> The wind is gonna be tough on sunday. It looks as though it's gonna be coming from the south. I'd do some research on google earth and look for places you'll be able to get some protection from the wind. Like matty said, some places may be holding only a few fish and others might be holding a ton of fish. Trout will be holding in the shallower potholes. It can be a tough fishery. But this time of the year you run a good chance of finding massive schools of fish. Good luck


Exactly. The wind today was forecast to be 9mph and I bet we had gusts to 20 or more and it got dang tough to have much fun out there. Sunday's winds are supposed to be stronger, so it will be sporty out there.


----------

